# snow removal from roofs



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

off topic maybe but does anyone know what the going rate for roof snow removal is .
I have been told the school board is being charged $75 .00 per hour.
But don't know the number of men on the crew


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

It seems that around my part of NH, crews (high school kids) are getting around $300 - $400 for a ranch-style roof, covering a 1500 sq ft house. The prices started out around $200 and have crept up to the above level, as more than 2 dozen KNOWN roofs collapsed from the heavy, deep snow in the last month or so.

Make sure you have insurance. If you fall off the roof, the owner won't want to pay your medical bills. You can also cause some serious damage to the underlying roof if not careful.

Fran


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

I get $75 per man hr doing residential roofs.


----------

